# Chef Portraits



## SpeedTrap (Nov 4, 2007)

This was done this afternoon in my studio, I am new to Portraits.
Please C&C Welcome

1) This one is soft, He asked it to be






2) Just Some Fun with knives





3) A bit more serious


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 4, 2007)

I think these came out nice.  I really like the editing done on #1.


----------



## craig (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the knife balance shot. Creative!

Love & Bass


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

The lighting is well done in these. 

Did you extract in the first one? Why is he glowing? Also, you should try to increase your subject to background distance in #2, if possible. Ideally you want the background and all of its wrinkled glory to not be visible at f8.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 4, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Did you extract in the first one? Why is he glowing?


 
He is glowing because he asked me to give him a light glow , it was something had seen and wanted to know if I could do it. 
He siad "I want to look Angelic" short of giving him a halo, I thought this might look good
He was not extracted, it is just a layering trick I know.

Thanks for the feedback so far.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice job eliminating reflection in his glasses! Was this a photoshop trick, or did you achieve that just by lighting? His teeth seem a bit too white in #3. Bleach or photoshop? Nowadays it's hard to tell, LOL. 

Marian


----------



## Ajay (Nov 4, 2007)

I like these.  Nice and clean.

My only nitpick is on #2.  I think the action of the knife balancing and his body language are contradicting each other.  The rest of his body and even his facial expression just seems too boring compared to what his hand is doing.  I understand he is a chef and not a model so maybe he had a hard time getting comfortable in front of the camera.  Just my two cents.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 4, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Nice job eliminating reflection in his glasses! Was this a photoshop trick, or did you achieve that just by lighting? His teeth seem a bit too white in #3. Bleach or photoshop? Nowadays it's hard to tell, LOL.
> 
> Marian


 
The reflections in the glasses are combined anti reflective glasses and how the lighting is placed, and as for the teeth it is photoshop.


----------

